# THE 5TH WAVE Debuting on Digital Apr. 12 and On 4K Ultra HD™, Blu-ray™ & DVD May 3



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *THE 5TH WAVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

